# Trash Music...



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess when the desire or need to play music is strong lack of "quality" instruments is not always a deterrent. I find this quite inspiring....

[video=facebook;10151279562307432]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151279562307432&set=vb.759907431&type=2&theater[/video]


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

A music made with trash and rubble, may be comaparable ...


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

That is really cool


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This reminded me about a special on 60 minutes that I saw a while back:

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7404678n

Music is an amazing thing. Truly life changing.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope that they can afford real instruments someday.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This reminded me about a special on 60 minutes that I saw a while back:
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7404678n
> 
> Music is an amazing thing. Truly life changing.


Hearing parts of Beethovens 9th from them really brought joy to my day!
Thanks!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

This is terrific: 
The action -- music is more 'necessary' than can ever be proven. 
The ingenuity -- people at their best.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow, that was inspiring. What a wonderful premise. I really want to watch this documentary.

Here's another longer video I found on youtube


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting this
Truly inspiring
It makes you realise what matters


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Part of Jan Jarvlepps 'Garbage Concerto'...what fun!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

This post was totally not what I was expecting when I clicked on the title lol


----------

